# eBay items



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*eBay items*

Having a massive clearout so will be listing more stuff over coming weeks....mainly clothes, shoes & accessories but also selling a golf club of DPs if anyone's interested !!

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/minxyleminx_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

Thanks 
N xx

/links

More Infomation


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

you have some loverly clothes and i love those shoes shame im a size 18 and shoe size 7!!


----------

